# Tàng kinh cát > Chương trình cad, cam, cnc v.v... >  Xin hỏi về Gcode

## ktshung

Các bác cho em hỏi, nếu em xuất một chương trình Gcode và muốn mỗi lần máy chạy xong thì dừng lại 1 thời gian t và lặp lại chương trình đó x lần thì dùng lệnh gì ạ? Em cám ơn

----------


## hoctap256

kiến trúc sư mà nhoi nhoi gcode :v

----------

ktshung

----------


## anhcos

Bác tạo chương trình con rồi dùng lệnh gọi nó ra Dùng M97 M98 M99 kèm theo P là để tạm ngừng.
Xem thử đây bác: http://www.cnccookbook.com/CCCNCGCodeSubprograms.htm

----------

ktshung

----------


## hoangmanh

muốn mỗi lần máy chạy xong thì dừng lại 1 thời gian t  thì bác dùng lệnh G04 ,và lặp lại chương trình đó x lần thì thì bác sử dụng chuơng trình con thôi M98 ấy.
M98 Pxx Lyy
Pxx : xx là tên chuơng trình muốn lặp lại
Lyy : yy là số lần muốn lặp lại chuơng trình đó

----------

ktshung

----------


## ktshung

Xin bác nói rõ vụ tạo chuơng trình con em với ạ, em vẫn chưa thông được

----------


## thucncvt

> Xin bác nói rõ vụ tạo chuơng trình con em với ạ, em vẫn chưa thông được


CHương trình con hiểu nôm na  như sau 
  Trên đường Bác đi làm về, về thẳng nhà  với bà xã là 1 chương trình
 -- lệnh dừng chương trìnnh , là Bác đang trên đường về ,gặp 1 hót gir gọi lại nói  anh ơi cho em hỏi 1 chút chuyện ,hỏi xong Bác lại đi tiếp, (đó là lệnh tạm dừng)  ,Bác đi tiếp  gặp  cái bảng nó nghi 2 chữ nhà nghỉ  Bác vào trong đó  một thời gian tùy sức bác  rồi quay ra và về nhà với bà xã   ,quá trình bác vào nhà nghỉ rồi quay ra đó giọi là chương trình con  ,em nông cạn hiểu đến đó thôi     :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## Tuan Kieu

ví dụ cách gọi chương trình con, các bác tham khảo

%
N0001 O1 (làm ấm máy)
N0002 G40 G49 G80
N0003 (không cần dao)
N0005 G1 G90 E0 X0. Y0.
N0006 T1 M6
N0007 G43 Z0. H0
N0008 S250 M3
N0009 (chương trình gọi chương trình con chạy 3 lần)
N0010 M98 P3 L3
N0011 M9
N0012 M5
N0013 G90 G0 H0 Z0.
N0014 M30
%

%
N1000 O3 (chương trình con)
N1001 G1 X-500. Y-250. F1000
N1002 G1 X500. Y250.
N1003 M99
%

----------

anhcos, CNC abc, haignition, huyquynhbk

----------

